# 7-layer dip: what order?



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

My layers are:

salsa
refried beans
guacamole
sourcream
grated cheese
sliced green onions
sliced black olives

Any suggestions as to what goes where?







Thanks!


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

You're making me hungry!

Refried beans on bottom, then:
guac
sour cream
salsa
cheese
olives on top

you can put the green onions where ever...I've never used them before in my dip.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks so much for the swift reply! Off to make the refried beans...


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll have to try it next time with refried beans for a change. I usually just sprinkle in some black beans and use a mix of cream cheese, sour cream and taco seasoning for the base.

I agree on the pp order...







:


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Personally, I would move the sour cream above the salsa, but that's just me. I'm pretty sure it's just a personal preference thing. And now you have me hankering for some 7 layer dip...I may have to get the ingredients and make it for dinner tomorrow night (beans, guac, and salsa make it healthy, right?)


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
make it for dinner tomorrow night

Dh and I have been eating dip and chips for lunch and dinner for almost 3 days now (I think it'll finally be finished today!)







:


----------



## NewDirections (Jul 18, 2008)

That sounds so good. I want to make 7 layer dip for dinner too







:


----------



## Gentle~Mommy :) (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
Personally, I *would move the sour cream above the salsa, but that's just me.* I'm pretty sure it's just a personal preference thing. And now you have me hankering for some 7 layer dip...I may have to get the ingredients and make it for dinner tomorrow night (beans, guac, and salsa make it healthy, right?)

but wouldn't it taste the same?









anyway, it sounds wonderful and now I am craving it too!


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gentle~Mommy * 
but wouldn't it taste the same?









anyway, it sounds wonderful and now I am craving it too!

Yep, it would taste the same--but I dislike the look of watery salsa on top of sour cream after it's been sitting a few hours.







I know, I'm crazy.

I googled "7 layer dip" and found this Italianized version. It looks even more delicious than the regular mexican version! I would eat this for dinner without any guilt at all.

http://www.msadventuresinitaly.com/b...-for-crostini/


----------



## mrs joe bubby (Mar 1, 2009)

This thread is making me hungry! I usually leave out the salsa though and serve it on the side, I dislike the watery thing too and feel it makes the whole dip soggy if not eaten immediately.


----------

